# Outlook 2003 Unexpectedly Closes When Accessing Emails



## rickster023 (Apr 28, 2005)

I am hoping somebody can help me in this problem as I have exhausted all my avenues for support including my company's IT Helpdesk. Anyway, I am running Windows XP and Office 2003. A few days ago, I noticed my "Preview Pane" on Outlook disappeared. I proceded to reactive it via the "View" menu on Outlook. However, when Outlook attempts to reactivate the Preview Pane, it freezes for a few seconds and closes down. I also noticed that similar situations happen when I just try to access email after startup. Basically, my email works fine except I can not read any of my messages or send anything new. It does download and access the server fine. As a side note, I am able to fully access my email via our Web interface. 

Our IT Helpdesk had me try the "Repair" option from the "Add/Remove Programs" of Control Panel. However, that failed and then i deleted MS Office and re-installed. However, it still does it.

I have also run Norton Virus Scanner and Adaware/Spybot with no negative results.

Anyway, please help with any suggestions.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

*Outlook 2003 Unexpectedly Closes When*

In Microsoft Windows click on START - RUN and type this in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Outlook.exe /safe"  

Did Outlook start in safe mode?

When in safe mode click HELP, then Detect and Repair. (Even though your tech support already had you do it, do it again)

If that did not fix it. Try and create a new profile in Outlook. 

How to Create a New Profile with an E-mail Account
1. On the Start menu, click Control Panel. 
2. Click Switch to Classic View, and then click the Mail icon. 
3. In the Mail Setup dialog box, click the Show Profiles button. 
4. On the General tab, click to select the Prompt for a profile to be used check box. 
5. Click Add. 
6. In the Profile Name box, type a descriptive name for the new profile, and then click OK. 
7. In the E-mail Accounts dialog box, click Add a new e-mail account, and then click Next. 
8. Select the appropriate server type for your new e-mail account, and then click Next. 
9. Fill in the appropriate information as prompted, and then click Next and Finish as needed. 
10. Click OK. 

Customize your Outlook Inbox


----------



## rickster023 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I actually have resolved the problem by downloading the latest patches for Office and Windows via the windowsupdate.com and officeupdate.com sites sponsored by Microsoft. I think it might have a been a corrupt file that was not being entirely removed/deleted from the system via the uninstall. I assume the installation of the patches included this file and thus the new non-corrupt version was installed. 

So far, so good!

Rick


----------

